# MySql error.. vB shoutbox error ***HELP PLEASE!!!***



## Distance (Apr 15, 2006)

www.hullchat.co.uk... my website

i have got a shoutbox on there (vBshout 2-0 (AJAX))

When i went on it today it came up with the following message...

There seems to have been a problem with the Hull Chat database.
Please try again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.

An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, whom you can also contact if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.

Database error in vBulletin 3.5.4:

Invalid SQL:

select s.*, u.username, u.usergroupid from shout s
left join user u on (u.userid = s.s_by)
order by s.sid desc limit 25;

MySQL Error : Table 'spyboy_hullchat.shout' doesn't exist
Error Number : 1146
Date : Saturday, July 15th 2006 @ 12:40:10 PM
Script : http://www.hullchat.co.uk/vbshout.php
Referrer : 
IP Address : 17*removed by me*33
Username : JoshLeafe
Classname : vb_database

what do i need?? :S


----------



## Distance (Apr 15, 2006)

if its so obvious then please can you tell me


EDITED:
oops i posted this message in the wrong forum.. i tried posting in vbulletin.org, they said its obvious so i said if its obvious then please tell me.. they didnt!


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

joshleafe said:


> if its so obvious then please can you tell me


There's nothing wrong in your SQL statement. You should check the permissions granted for the *shout* table.

I got once this kind of error on my server because users were not granted a *SELECT* permission on a table.


----------



## Distance (Apr 15, 2006)

its not that, i tried it and no joy.. could it be the table missing?

if so what can i do


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

joshleafe said:


> its not that, i tried it and no joy.. could it be the table missing?
> 
> if so what can i do


In my previous reply, I've supposed the table *shout* already existed in the *spyboy_hullchat* database. You should connect to the database and type the *Show tables* command to check if the table is present.
What interface are you using to manage your MySQL server ?


----------



## Distance (Apr 15, 2006)

i have sorted the shoutbox out now, i edited the xml file to make a new name for vBshout

uninstalled old one now table present, disabled this new one and then installed normal vbshout again

working


----------

